# Wal-Mart Cake



## alelover (Mar 15, 2011)

> Wal-Mart   Cake
> 
> Make sure you read the story under the picture.
> 
> ...


----------



## uncle_lar (Mar 15, 2011)

my daughter works in the bakery at Wal-Mart I sent it to her

she will get a kick out of it!


----------



## scarbelly (Mar 15, 2011)

I think I met this person - but I dont shop at Walmart


----------



## beer-b-q (Mar 15, 2011)

She works at McDonald's in Kansas City Kansas now... LOL


----------



## tyotrain (Mar 15, 2011)




----------



## thebarbequeen (Mar 16, 2011)

That's toooo funny  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





!!


----------



## rednecksmoker (Mar 16, 2011)




----------



## lookwow (Mar 16, 2011)

LOL


----------



## thebarbequeen (Mar 16, 2011)

check out more funny cakes!    http://cakewrecks.blogspot.com/


----------



## venture (Mar 18, 2011)

Stop laughing.  That is my ex!


----------



## jirodriguez (Mar 18, 2011)

LOL... that person must be related to the person at Jack in the Box that gave my co-worker a burger with everything in it BUT the hamburger patty!


----------



## jjwdiver (Mar 18, 2011)

Love it - gotta get this passed around!


----------

